# Bow for 4yr old



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm posting this here too because I'm not sure how many people are looking at the archery section lately....

I thought it would be cool to get my 4 yr old something that he could start out on....something not too serious but yet is better than the ol' suction cup outfit. I was Wal-mart and saw a small compound bow http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bear-Archery- ... t/10859049 that I thought might be cool. Something kinda serious that gets taken out only to practice with. He would know that it is not a toy. What to you think? Too much at 4 yr old?


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

If that is the route you want to take, you will likely buy several of those Walmart bows before you're done, and will likely pay the same as for a bow that will FIT and actually SHOOT arrows where your 4yr old is aiming - or you will buy a couple of those cheap bows and he'll not be able to hit the target and will become discouraged and will not want to participate... 



Diamond Nuclear Ice will adjust from 8lbs to 30lbs and from 14 inch draw length all the way to 24" draw length for a package price of $200 - sight, rest, quiver, arrows, peep, loop... all it's missing is a release aid.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Do you think 4 is too young?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

No


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I think you should start her off with a traditional style bow. Not because I shoot trad stuff and I'm trying to pollute your daughters mind before she gets ruined...  :twisted: 

Here's why.

1.Trad bows are very light and easy to hold. 
2. They are very uncomplicated and easier to understand. (sight, rest, stabalizer, wrist sling, level bubble, sight light, quiver, peep, loop, release aid. :roll: shoot me now!)
3. They fit ANY kid because they only get heavier in weight the farther you pull them back. For the same reason, you only need to buy one bow to fit the child until they are ready for a different bow. Be it another trad bow or a compound just like daddy's...
4.They hand down great, they only need one string, they NEVER lose their value, and you can use em to whoop said kid with if they're being a little monster.

3Rivers Archery has some great priced kids bows and they have ALL the accessories to go with. They even have pink little girls bows! Here's a link to get you started. http://www.3riversarchery.com/Bows+Yout ... thumb.html

....you're welcome.


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

I needed this advice back in June. I bought my son the Bear Apprentice. It is a great bow and will grow with them for a long time. However all of the locals at our archery range told me I should have got him a traditional. For alot the same reasons tex mentioned but also I have been told its best to learn to shoot instinctivly. Not sure what everyone thinks about that but its what I was told. If you still want a compound then check out the Bear® Archery Apprentice RTH Bow Package you will wish you had one to!


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Bowdacious said:


> I'm posting this here too because I'm not sure how many people are looking at the archery section lately....
> 
> I thought it would be cool to get my 4 yr old something that he could start out on....something not too serious but yet is better than the ol' suction cup outfit. I was Wal-mart and saw a small compound bow http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bear-Archery- ... t/10859049 that I thought might be cool. Something kinda serious that gets taken out only to practice with. He would know that it is not a toy. What to you think? Too much at 4 yr old?


I have had alot of luck with the $16 recurve that comes is on that same link you posted just right below it. It is great for a Very young starter.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you all for your suggestions! Ya'll have been very helpful.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

I just bought my 5 year old girl the Bear® Archery Fred Bear Brave 3 Package – Pink
and my 6 year old boy the Bear® Archery Fred Bear Warrior 3 Bow Package for christmas. They both have shot a traditional and a small compound with no sights(the same bow that me and severalteen other learned on when we were their age, including 
bow hunter) I plan on having them shoot them instinctively untill they are older. We will see if this works, they will shoot them this winter at a indoor kids league so I will post how they do.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Both of my sons have been shooting since they were three. I kept my traditional bow from when I was a kid and let them start with that. They are now 5 and 7. I bought one of those cheap walmart bows and it was just like flushing money down the toilet. Sure they could pull it back but the arrow never stuck in the target and it is just a plain old piece of crap. They love the traditional bow because it does stick in the target (my 3d deer) and the older they get the more they can pull it back and the deeper penetration they can get or shoot farther away from the target. Stick to traditional and it will save you money and headaches! They will develop more strength with the traditional because the bow weight changes as their draw length gets longer.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I have been looking for the same thing.
Check out the Samick Angel and the Maddogg Pup recurves. Sweet little bows from what I can tell.
I'm getting my 2 year old one of the Samicks for his 3rd birthday this spring. I can't wait!


----------

